# FUMING.....



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it  

Reading my local paper and heading on front page

Vale chief executives hugh pay packet"
*This guy is paid £187,000 a year* come on i mean whats thhat all about when Jane Hutt & John Smith told me their is currently not enough funds for more chances of IVF in Wales at present.....

But they can pay out £187,000 to one single person for a years work, scandolous!!!!!!!

Heres what i emailed to the paper as they asked for our thoughts!!!! Lol.........

I just want to say i find this absolutely disgusting that these people are paid such huge amount of money, i mean £187,000 a year whats that all about.
I recently had communications with Jane Hutt & John Smith regarding more funding in Wales for IVF am not able to have children without IVF at the age of 28 "i were told that there is currently not enough funds for more IVF in Wales at this time" and this is exactly why!!!!!!!

These overpaid executives..... ....

£187,000 a year to one single person............. but not enough money for a 28 year old women to have more chances of IVF free on the NHS...
There are thousand of women out there crying out for help in trying to concieve and have the family they so badly want but yet cannot get the extra help they need because there are apparently not enough funds

Why isn't there enough funds Why are they paid so much Pay them less & thousands of women can get the help they/i need!!!!

Stop these people being paid ridiculous amounts of money and maybe us women and Wales can get the funds and help WE NEED!!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so true what a ridiculous amount of money !


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I know its disgusting innit hun, when there is so many women out there who need help and funding, ya know these are fertility problems and they say they dont have the funds if they stopped paying these people so much damn money they would have the extra funds to give thousands of women what they want..... this is our tax money, we are paying there wage and yet we cant get the finds WE need...

Not happy at all , lol....


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It is infuriating Leighsa, well done for emailing.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with your quest leighsa, its a bl**dy good cause


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

hi there, leighsa, HAD to reply to you post!I was recently (last week in fact!)refused funding for my partner and myself's second attemt at IVF by the Welsh Assembly!Twice my doc wrote a letter to them in SUPPORT of my IVF but STILL no reply  for abot 3 or 4 months anyway got fed up waiting and emailed the CMO and received an email in reply less than a week later telling me that they are not willing to fund our next IVF attempt as we live in Wales!(it is scandalous!)Who the heck do they think they are or the government actually to play god with our lives?!God I am sooooooooooo upset, beyond words!What has upset me apart from the fact of where we live is that they  have looked at my case and have come to the decision AFTER looking at it!  
It would take years to save up for our next attempt at IVF and by that time, our chances of success will have been more than halved!or would not be a success at all!(I will be 29 this month)time is running out!I know in most respects that I am a young woman but this is simply NOT the case when trying for a child is it!I/we now feel that trying for a baby is now over for us(god it hurts to even type that!)as the whole process and situation is soooooo painful that we simply do not want to experience it anymore!although I fear deep down I will NEVER feel  ready to give up on the idea of having a baby!anyway I will stop moedering now but ALL the luck with everything!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

huwhoney, sorry to hear your plight.  Keep battling it and you never know they way they fund things might change soon.


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

Understand what your saying and i too have the same opinion as you. I work for a catering company in barry in which we take bookings for lots of companies including vale council... and let me tell you that they dont half waste the goverment money... The amount of times they have booked rooms and buffets with us and not turned up knowing that they will be charged for it anyway is disgusting and im not talking about pennies either. The amount of money they waste each year with us could easily fund someones ivf treatment and i find it a disgrace that they can throw precious money away like that!!!  
  

SORRY GUYS BUT I HAD TO HAVE MY SAY!!!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I totally agree with you hope, its absoluetky disgusting, and to me its seems as long as these civil servants are enjoying them selves, splashing out on things that dont matter.... and wasting tax payers money (OUR MONEY) they do it and do not take into consideration there are alot more important ways to spend the money on, the amoount of emails, letters and petitions going around at the moment to fund more for IVF and still they say they aint got the funds. Its makes me sick, really, just wish we were given the help that we need. I have my 1st IVF coming up in Dec/Jan and if that dont work ill be in the same situation as you as i cannot afford to fund myself.... and although i work full time dont earn enough and would take me years to save.....

That kinda money to me is just way too much, i know infertility is not an illness but its is a medical problem that i stronlgy belive should be funded. I think i may send all these replies onto Jane Hutt/John Smith, and keep on and on and on to them.


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

Leighsa said:


> I totally agree with you hope, its absoluetky disgusting, and to me its seems as long as these civil servants are enjoying them selves, splashing out on things that dont matter.... and wasting tax payers money (OUR MONEY) they do it and do not take into consideration there are alot more important ways to spend the money on, the amoount of emails, letters and petitions going around at the moment to fund more for IVF and still they say they aint got the funds. Its makes me sick, really, just wish we were given the help that we need. I have my 1st IVF coming up in Dec/Jan and if that dont work ill be in the same situation as you as i cannot afford to fund myself.... and although i work full time dont earn enough and would take me years to save.....
> 
> That kinda money to me is just way too much, i know infertility is not an illness but its is a medical problem that i stronlgy belive should be funded. I think i may send all these replies onto Jane Hutt/John Smith, and keep on and on and on to them.


I hear what your saying it took me 3 years to save the money for the cycle im going through now and it was a struggle so i pray that it works because if i have to wait another 3 years for more treatment I will go insane x keeping my fingers crossed for you ... Good luck


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck ladies, i know the tx is expensive, but with all the work that the girls from ivf wales did hopefully you will get more than one tx.  Saying that though it doesn't mean that the local authority have a right to waste our money, bast8rds.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211385.0

leighsa and hope have you seen this thread? why not come along

i think its very wrong that the goverment wastes so much money and the only way to change the funding issue is to speak out which is what im doing but also need people behind me

come along there will be AM's available to speak to


----------

